

Ask HN: I want to make a boring process fun. Fast-loading HTML5/JS/CSS3 games? - tomkin

This may already exist, so I figured HN would be the best place to ask.<p>I am working on a large inventory system and throughout there are a few number crunching functions that take time to execute. I would like to add a small &quot;please wait&quot; game that will take the edge off of an incredibly tedious and painstaking task.<p>Users are very happy with the system on the whole, but I feel like I can make the annoying bits something to look forward to. I like the thought of them saying &quot;yes, this sucks, but at least there is something to look forward to&quot;.<p>I have no interest in game development, but I also don&#x27;t want the bloat of a committed game engine, etc.<p>Any ideas? :D<p>EDIT&#x2F;HN devs: When I first added this post, it included &lt;p&gt; tags instead of CR. After editing and removing, it appears it doesn&#x27;t happen again.<p>EDIT 2: I would pay for a service that provided interstitial games.
======
knorc
I don't remember where I saw this, but some companies replaced the "loading..
please wait" with funny stuffs such as "Loading Chuck Norris... (10%)",
"Loading the internet (20%)", "Loading MSDos... (30%)", ... It's simple to
implement but I found it smart and entertaining !

------
poweribo
my idea would be to show jumbled words that they can guess while waiting...
simple and yet will get them engaged and thinking.. and before they know it,
the app is loaded!

